# whats a good brand of boots



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

whats a good brand of steel toe boots that you all like to wear? I was thinking timberland, or red wing boots.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Mason brand boots are of high quality. They are made in the U.S.A. I prefer Mason boots to the Red Wing. Check out Mason boots and see if you are interested in them.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe you already bought,
but I'm partial to cheap under 100 dollar wolverine low top
I have magnum 9 inch right now
took over a month of everyday use to break them in to bearable
still a little stiff on uneven terrain.
Haven't tracked in any briar patches yet, but in a month the smooth finish is wearing on the toes. 
I got em 50% off otd under 60
I long for my old low top wolverines
cheap dr scholls inside
aftermarket camouflage laces
anywhere watertight for the first year,
anywhere with leaks for another
wore holes in them.
had a pair of busterbrowns like that
if the magnums loosen up they'll be ok


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been using these for a few weeks they have been great so far.
http://www.safety-boots.b-protected.com.au/boots/steel-blue-zip.htm


----------



## Senior (Oct 23, 2011)

Never heard of Mason's but I get 2-3 years out of my red wings usually. I just got a water proof pair with the gortex liner that are sweet!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gazman said:


> I have been using these for a few weeks they have been great so far.
> http://www.safety-boots.b-protected.com.au/boots/steel-blue-zip.htm


 pretty sweet line. Sidezip looks like a great feature:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Bought some no name boots years back, man I was surprised they lasted forever,

Rule of thumb is double stitch, less sew'n together parts the better, stay away from Plastic sole, slipped on some Ice and broke my Leg with the plastics,

Take a Looksee :detective: at the top brands and you will get the idea


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

if you pay more for a lighter high quality boot I am sure you know it is worth it


----------



## nycgcinc (Nov 1, 2011)

*good pair of work boots....*

not for nothing... i bought a pair of lugz boots... the most comfortable pair of boot i ever bought... i will never buy another pair of work boots besides these... being that we are on our feet all day long... these boots are the best.. you guys should try them out!


----------

